# Access problems



## Bob Hubbard (May 6, 2002)

The datacenter did some work on the server we are on on Fri.  Since then, there have been several periods of inaccessibility that have effected some members.  We're aware of this, and are working to resolve things ASAP.

In the event that you find MT not responding for more than 15 min, please send an email to *webmaster@silverstarsites.com
*  (this address is in a different data center and not effected by outages here) and let me know where you are globally (England, NY, etc)

Thank you for your patience while we deal with this issue.



:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Nov 3, 2002)

The last major slowness, some days ago now, was due to the general denial of service attack on the major infrastructire of the Internet.


----------



## KumaSan (Nov 10, 2002)

Again, If you see a repeat offender IP in your logs, tell me. I may work for the government, but I'll keep it in complete confidence. Email me if you have to. I'm not here as often as I'd like, but I still want to help when I can.

Chris


----------

